# Successful Women in Dubai



## doubty (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

As with most people thinking of a move to Dubai I have spent much time reading through the topics on this foruma nd would like to thank everyone for their contributions, most of my questions have been answered already! You will therefore be please to hear that my question does not relate to he price of anything and whether you think i will have enough money to live in Dubai!

My question is this................

My wife is the major bread winner in our family. She is currently the operations director for a large leisure company and in negotiations with a leisure company in Dubai to become a managin director with them. As part of our research on a number of company website, we have not been able to find profiles of women in senior positions. My wife's aspirations are to become a board member/chairman in the the next five years. I read on a recent post that the fact you are a women should make any diference as to how you progress through your career, but is this really the case. Are there any senior women in companies in Dubai? Will the fact she is a women stop her being really succesful in Dubai?

Thanks in advance for the answers, personnally I hope she goes for the job as I am ready to move tomorrow!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

doubty said:


> Are there any senior women in companies in Dubai? Will the fact she is a women stop her being really succesful in Dubai?


Of course there are very successful women in Dubai, I am one of them 

Seriously, it should be no problem. As in most countries, senior work force is still dominated by men, she of course will need to learn about the business protocols (like shaking hands and that kind of stuff), but in my opinion women are not likely to find obstacles here less or more than they would find them in western countries. Just the other day I was checking a magazine with an article about the top businesswomen in Middle East, wish I could remember the name of it but I saw it really quickly at the airport and can't recall the name.

Good luck!!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Izzy I work in the banking/insurance business and deal with many successful women on a daily basis. My immediate boss is female (as am I) and has traveled with our company all over the Middle East and Asia in Senior Management rolls with no problems. Your wife should have no problems moving up the corporate ladder is along she is doing everything she should be and performing well.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I agree with Izzy I work in the banking/insurance business and deal with many successful women on a daily basis. My immediate boss is female (as am I) and has traveled with our company all over the Middle East and Asia in Senior Management rolls with no problems. Your wife should have no problems moving up the corporate ladder is along she is doing everything she should be and performing well.


I can testify that these two (although quite mischievous ) are telling the truth about successful women in the UAE and are successful in their respective fields. Your partner should have no issues here climbing up the corporate ladder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

IZZY IS MY HERO! SHE"S MY ROLE MODEL!​
Yup - I'm all in favor of seeing more women dominate in the workforce and other stuff.... +_+

For the record; I took a course in Uni regarding Feminism and Cinema - seen some messed up stuff, read a few wrong books, but hey - in the end we're all equal


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Your wife may be interested to join The International Business Women's Group, IBWG DUBAI, business women, women group, business group, professional, career woman, group luncheons, Dubai, uae, united arab emirates lots of successful women there!


----------

